# [VIDEO] The Reset Trick: Control House Placement & Campsite Villagers



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey!

I know a lot of people know of the reset trick, but we still get a lot of people questioning how to do it or simply getting confused - so I put together a very quick tutorial on how to do it. I recorded the voiceover after the visuals, so in a couple of places the screen is black where I'm adding in extra information. I apologise for this, but I'm sure you'll agree that the extra information is useful! 







*edit*: I'm aware there's two minutes of silence at the end. working on trimming it.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Aug 14, 2013)

When remaking, you should mention that the villagers that move in will all be the same personality and it usually choses from a personality that you don't currently have in your town (not always) If the personality that is showing up is not one you are after then save as the new character when *no plot* appears and TT to the next day (Or wait) And repeat the reset process


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

I was in the process of re-filming when you posted (I think) but I did mention about the personality types.  I didn't mention about TT'ing to the next day though. :x However, it's definitely more complete than before. 

Also, the video has now been updated.


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Tina! I was originally ignoring all the instructions to this but after i realized it doesn't involve time traveling, i got super excited. I'll be definitely doing this tomorrow when i have a free spot


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thankyou for this. its very helpful. I find videos explain things better


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

*whereiskellie* - that's my favourite thing about it; it doesn't involving TT'ing at all.  Good luck with it!

*bootie101* - I'm glad you found it helpful.


----------



## Roselia (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you for this, i had been a bit confused in the campsite trick thinking you had to TT to 5:58 am everyday to get a different villager

by the way, i like your voice


----------



## D i a (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for clearing this up! I didn't even know you could change campsite villagers, but it makes sense.
Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Aug 15, 2013)

That's really helpful thanks! I'll definitely try it out.  But, the only thing I don't understand is, when do you have to do the trick for new villagers moving in? I mean, can you do it when you open your game in the morning and there is already a new house plot? So then you just close the game without saving and then you do create a new character and the plot is somewhere else?
Sorry if this doesn't make sense, I don't really know how to explain it, I hope you understand what I'm asking :s


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

*mon-chou-crossing* - you need to do it before playing your mayor (or any other characters you have created). Once you load your character for the day the game saves automatically regardless of when you reset.


----------



## HelloAnna (Aug 15, 2013)

The video was super helpful! Thanks! cx And your voice is pretty! ​


----------



## sami_spoon (Aug 20, 2013)

This was really helpful! Thank you


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Aug 20, 2013)

Tina said:


> *mon-chou-crossing* - you need to do it before playing your mayor (or any other characters you have created). Once you load your character for the day the game saves automatically regardless of when you reset.



Well that would have been nice to of known 10 minuets ago. I just found a roped off plot for a villiger I hate with my secondary character and reset but its still there. I don't think that's fair because I checked with a new character before I started my day and it wasn't there until I logged in with my secondary. Then it showed up. 
 went from liking everyone in my town to hating all of them.


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2013)

Zero7STARZ said:


> Well that would have been nice to of known 10 minuets ago. I just found a roped off plot for a villiger I hate with my secondary character and reset but its still there. I don't think that's fair because *I checked with a new character before I started my day* and it wasn't there until I logged in with my secondary. Then it showed up.
> went from liking everyone in my town to hating all of them.



If there's no plot but you're expecting a new character then you should save with the new character (then delete them after). That way there will be no chance of one spawning when you load your mayor.


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 20, 2013)

Loved the video! I want your voice. *-*

Quick question on the villager plot trick because I'm stupid and I need to clear something up. cx

Lets say I loaded my second character up and found a villager I wanted, but they were in a terrible spot. Is there any way that I could _keep the villager but move the plot_ other than resetting multiple times until I found them again?


----------



## Zero7STARZ (Aug 20, 2013)

Tina said:


> *mon-chou-crossing* - you need to do it before playing your mayor (or any other characters you have created). Once you load your character for the day the game saves automatically regardless of when you reset.





Tina said:


> If there's no plot but you're expecting a new character then you should save with the new character (then delete them after). That way there will be no chance of one spawning when you load your mayor.



It's so complicated to get everything right until you've done it a bunch of times! 
I just wish there was a way I could revert back to a older save


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 20, 2013)

I've known how to do the reset trick for a long time, but this video is really helpful for those who don't understand!
I didn't know about campers not respawning though, thank you!


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 20, 2013)

ACK, but how do you know when there is a new villager? ;~;


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2013)

nikkidii said:


> Loved the video! I want your voice. *-*
> 
> Quick question on the villager plot trick because I'm stupid and I need to clear something up. cx
> 
> Lets say I loaded my second character up and found a villager I wanted, but they were in a terrible spot. Is there any way that I could _keep the villager but move the plot_ other than resetting multiple times until I found them again?



Afraid not, unless the villager has come from another town or (has been asked to move in from) the campsite. If you reset enough times, the villager will show up again. Actually, while creating that video Sylvia showed up two times in a row.  It's just random. 






Zero7STARZ said:


> It's so complicated to get everything right until you've done it a bunch of times!
> I just wish there was a way I could revert back to a older save



Don't we all wish that sometimes. 





Hamusuta said:


> ACK, but how do you know when there is a new villager? ;~;



You guess. At the start of the game, a villager is likely to show up every two days. After that it's just using logic to try and work it out. To be safe, you could always create a new character everyday - but that can get tedious.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> ACK, but how do you know when there is a new villager? ;~;



You can't, unless you memorize a bunch of patterns. Otherwise, if you don't want to go through math and science, it's best to just go through the Rover sequence. I heard the "It's a secret" lines will keep the sequence shorter, so try that one instead.


----------



## Mookie (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for doing this.  If I hadn't seen this, I would have been stuck with Frita in the middle of a path, instead I got Kat in a great spot.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm glad you found it useful, *Mookie*!


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 25, 2013)

This probably sounds dumb but I wanna make sure I don't mess anyone up. If I ask my friend's villager's to move in IE: Molly. I load with brand new character each time and it'll still be Molly but in a different location? Once I like her location I save the game to make sure she stays where I want her to?


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

kathyceeiscool said:


> This probably sounds dumb but I wanna make sure I don't mess anyone up. If I ask my friend's villager's to move in IE: Molly. I load with brand new character each time and it'll still be Molly but in a different location? Once I like her location I save the game to make sure she stays where I want her to?



Yes. This is exactly how it will work.


----------



## neko_koneko (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for the video I will definitely give this a go in a couple of days after Derwin finishes unpacking! I do have one question though...is there any risk for this trick corrupting the game? Erasing your mayor character/town etc.? I know to use the new character and not the mayor, but I still want to be sure


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2013)

neko_koneko said:


> Thank you so much for the video I will definitely give this a go in a couple of days after Derwin finishes unpacking! I do have one question though...is there any risk for this trick corrupting the game? Erasing your mayor character/town etc.? I know to use the new character and not the mayor, but I still want to be sure



There are some claims about this, but there is no evidence that suggests that this _alone_ is the cause. It's only started to come up in the past week since it happened to one person; many people (including myself) have been consistently using the trick since the first week the game came out in English. If this was the sole cause I believe we would have seen errors appearing much earlier. However, like with TT'ing, anything you do with your game that goes outside of normal/standard gameplay should be considered a risk of some sort. 

Personally, I've done this literally hundreds of times without a problem.


----------



## ChrisVaati (Sep 1, 2013)

I have every personality except for lazy and the games wont give me Beau -.- hes a lazy deer I want him, ive had so many lazies appear except Beau idk y it wont show him


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2013)

ChrisVaati said:


> I have every personality except for lazy and the games wont give me Beau -.- hes a lazy deer I want him, ive had so many lazies appear except Beau idk y it wont show him



That happens unfortunately. :/ I had to reset 72 times to get Lobo. ^^;


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you so so much for this! I have a villager moving out tomorrow and i wanted to make sure i got this right. I messed up last time and started with my mayor before remembering someone could move in and by the time i realized, i had already started the game :u


----------



## neko_koneko (Sep 1, 2013)

So far so good! Used the trick and reset maybe 30 times. Finally got Graham


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad you found a villager you wanted, *neko_koneko*! =]

I used it four times myself today. I settled on Beardo the bear as my new villager.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm I'm having problems here.

So I TT'd to a new day (5;58am) on my main villager, saved my file, and did this trick. When I chose a character and searched for plots, I managed to find Beardo's plot by my bridge, so undoubtedly I resettled and did the trick again. I got campers from Wolfgang, Cheri, Pecan, to Melba, but no one placed a plot. Is it just a coincidence, cause I'm resetting for cool villagers's plots :3

I'm at 8 villagers btw.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2013)

The time of day isn't really significant. I'm not sure how that even came about. o.o

There isn't always guaranteed to be a new plot. If none shows up it's fine to just save the game and carry on - you can just do the trick the next day.  It can take 1-7 days for a ninth villager to show up. After 7 days, it's pretty much certain that a new plot will be there every reset.


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 8, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Hmm I'm having problems here.
> 
> So I TT'd to a new day (5;58am) on my main villager, saved my file, and did this trick. When I chose a character and searched for plots, I managed to find Beardo's plot by my bridge, so undoubtedly I resettled and did the trick again. I got campers from Wolfgang, Cheri, Pecan, to Melba, but no one placed a plot. Is it just a coincidence, cause I'm resetting for cool villagers's plots :3
> 
> I'm at 8 villagers btw.



Move-ins are not 100% occurrence until the 7th day of not having a normal move in at eight villagers. The day after the house of your previous animal left to bring you down to 8 disappeared, houses can start appearing.(So, move out day-> House disappears day -> next day, move ins can occur) However, it's quite rare. Pretty much, just save on the new alt if there's no house placement and you're getting bad rates.(this way you can load up your mayor safely without having to worry about an animal randomly planting down.) As each day goes by, your move in rate will steadily climb. By the 5th day, I was at nearly 100% rate.


----------



## Farlon303 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I have nine villagers is it possible for someone from a campsite to move in?


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2013)

Farlon303 said:


> If I have nine villagers is it possible for someone from a campsite to move in?



Yep. It's in fact one of the few ways you can obtain a 10th villager.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 28, 2013)

i am a little confused, what if it is 7 am, or 8? i heard that you have to TT with your mayor to 5:59 am ? or do you just have to wait for the time?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i went on my mayor, told isabelle to put the time as 5:59 am. i logged in and RIGHT then logged out. Then i made a new character. I found Rocco and so i reset (dont like him). i created a new character and when i came on again Rocco's house was built! what did i do wrong?


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2013)

Ignore the '5:58/9' thing. I don't know who started that rumour but it always seems to trip people up and makes the trick needlessly complex/more prone to failure. If you're going to TT to do this, I'd recommend changing the date via the 3DS clock to ensure it works properly rather than doing it via Isabelle.

I would advise only ever doing it _after_ 6am. In the video I was doing it at sunset/nighttime! I don't even TT. I just use it whenever I start playing for the first time that day - which can be anywhere from 8am to 10pm depending on my schedule that day.


----------



## Roselia (Sep 28, 2013)

i think they mean if they don't want to wait & want the plot down that same day
so they put it to 5:59 on mayor, and log back off to move plot around after 6 am

sorry if that doesn't make sense, i'm bad with words orz


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 28, 2013)

I see, thank you so much! now to try and kick out Rocco... grrr

Thank you so much though! <3


----------



## Mookie (Sep 29, 2013)

The town resets a 6AM so it's pointless to start before that.


----------



## azaleakid (Dec 11, 2013)

I heard that this doesn't work with 8 villagers. Also, when I was trying to reset (when having 8 villagers) Fang moved in and when I turned off the game then went back on, it was Fang in the exact same spot.


----------

